
China’s controversial mission to reinvent the internet - Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
https://www.ft.com/content/ba94c2bc-6e27-11ea-9bca-bf503995cd6f
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
Some excerpts:

> The New IP presentation paints a picture of a digital world in 2030 where
> virtual reality, holographic communication and remote surgery are ubiquitous
> — and for which our current network is unfit. Traditional IP protocol is
> described as “unstable” and “vastly insufficient”, with “lots of security,
> reliability and configuration problems”.

> The documents suggest a new network should instead have a “top-to-bottom
> design” and promote data-sharing schemes across governments “thereby serving
> AI, Big Data and all kinds of other applications”. Many experts fear that
> under New IP, internet service providers, usually state-owned, would have
> control and oversight of every device connected to the network and be able
> to monitor and gate individual access.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Also:

> [In countries that adopt the Chinese standard] everyone in those countries
> would need permission from their internet provider to do anything on the
> internet - whether downloading an app or accessing a site - and
> administrators could have the power to deny access on a whim. [State-owned
> ISPs would effectively give this power to the state].

And from:
[https://www.ft.com/content/c78be2cf-a1a1-40b1-8ab7-904d7095e...](https://www.ft.com/content/c78be2cf-a1a1-40b1-8ab7-904d7095e0f2)

> During its presentation at the ITU, Huawei also made it clear that New IP
> would have something described as a “shut up command”, where a central point
> in the network could effectively cut off communication to or from a
> particular address, according to a source who was present. He described this
> feature as a “fundamental departure” from the current network model which
> acts as an “agnostic postman that simply moves boxes around”.

